# Error Mssg: "Could not find any compatible direct 3D devises".



## thebigcheeser (Jul 27, 2001)

Hi,

I keep getting an error mssg when I try to preview a screen saver I D/L from Microsoft saying... "Could not find any compatible direct 3D devices". 

I have re-installed IE6
I have re-installed Direct X 8.0
I have re-installed WIN98

I had other problems thats why I had to D/L all the above but this error seems to still be there. 

BTW> Everything else seems to work just fine on my comp!

What shall I try now???


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

What is your video card? Go to ControlPanel | System. Device Manager. Click on Video, or expand it, and there will be the name.

You may also need updated drivers. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## thebigcheeser (Jul 27, 2001)

Hi Eddie,

In device manager, I dont have just a video item per se, it says sound, video and game controllers as one list. In that list shows "creative" audio PCI etc... along with 3 others in there but none refer to any "video"... ??? 

I have to say, Im only having this problem with one item... and that is the "Flag" screensaver from MS... Everything else seems to work fine...

I was just curious as to why it would say that error mssg in the first place!

Thanks,
Rudy

P.S.> Where would I check to see what type of video card I have and what MB's it is??? I obviously have one...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

You may have onboard. Can you give us the list of what you have under that sound, video....

Do you have your MB booklet that came with the PC?

As it only happens with the one program, I wouldn't worry too much, but lets see what we can see.

Regards

eddie


----------



## thebigcheeser (Jul 27, 2001)

I think my video is onboard... But here is everything that falls under the heading of Sound, Video and Game Controllers....

1. Creative Ensoniq Audio PCI
2. " Legacy Device
3. Creative Gameport Joystick
4. Wave Device for Voice Modem


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

video card will be listed under display adapter in device manager


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

So it is...

You learn something new everyday. Why did I go there? Hmmm

eddie


----------



## thebigcheeser (Jul 27, 2001)

Hi guys,

Ok, under display adapters it says "Cirrrus Logic 5434 PCI"...

What does that mean??


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

from what I can find that card doesn't function as a 3d accelerator
http://www.jaton.com/support/qa/vga/index.htm


----------



## thebigcheeser (Jul 27, 2001)

Brian,

That link was helpful... I see a 5464 in there that is 3D... I wonder if I can just change the adapter??? Hmmm.... Im gonna fiddle around at it... At the worst Ive still learned something...


Thanks.


----------



## thebigcheeser (Jul 27, 2001)

Ooooook, call me an idiot.... lol

Well I get it now... I thought the adapter was like a driver or something... Now I know the "adapter" is the actual video card and the number cannot be changed... Under Cirrus there is a listing of numbers etc... I thought those were something except the card!!! DUH... 

P.S.> Another Q: As I was re-booting I noticed alot of C: prompt lettering telling the comp to "rem" this and that... Some are correct but most are not like differrent networks I had tried to use yesterday etc... 

How do I remove all that extra rem stuff on the boot screen?


Thanks.


----------

